# queen of bermuda



## shiploversa

post deletd


----------



## Stephen J. Card

As QUEEN OF BERMUDA she was owned by Bermuda Star Line. As CANADA STAR she was under Bahama Cruise Line... all same company.


----------



## captainconfusion

ships names shipping companies-Memory- in the 50,s 60.s did not a vessel owned by Furness Withy be called ''Queen of Bermuda?????'


----------



## Stephen J. Card

'THE' QUEEN OF BERMUDA b. 1933 - 1966 Furness Bermuda Line.

The ship in the photo was formerly BRAZIL, went through several name changes and even more owners. Brasil, Volendam, Monarch Sun, Volendam, Island Sun, Liberte, Canada Star then Queen of Bermuda. A few more names later!

When the new QOB came in the run locals were not very happy. I sailed in her a couple of time, well, the ship was fine and people 'forgot' the naming. Good solid American-built... like a brick Schmidt-house! Steam too and with turbines!!!!

Here she is 'as built; 1958


----------



## shiploversa

deleted post


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hi Bryan,

To be 'correct' the QUEEN OF BERMUDA & MONARCH OF BERMUDA had three funnels. Nos 1 & 2 were working funnels, the 3rd was a dummy funnel and it was the Radio Room. Back to the OP's photo... the QUEEN OF BERMUDA (former BRASIL) was also 'three funnels'. The midship structure was a dunny funnel. It was just for an empty space. As built is was a 'solarium' for nude bathing! The aft 'pipes' are the two funnels. So... same at the original QOB.  

Here is ARGENTINA... sister to Brasil. Note the miship 'funnel', You can see the observation bridge on the front of the funnel. Good looking ships!

Stephen


















Also a stern view of BRASIL... the windows in the funnel. Again, good looks. Very clean lines.


----------



## gordonarfur

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Bryan,
> 
> To be 'correct' the QUEEN OF BERMUDA & MONARCH OF BERMUDA had three funnels. Nos 1 & 2 were working funnels, the 3rd was a dummy funnel and it was the Radio Room. Back to the OP's photo... the QUEEN OF BERMUDA (former BRASIL) was also 'three funnels'. The midship structure was a dunny funnel. It was just for an empty space. As built is was a 'solarium' for nude bathing! The aft 'pipes' are the two funnels. So... same at the original QOB.
> 
> Here is ARGENTINA... sister to Brasil. Note the miship 'funnel', You can see the observation bridge on the front of the funnel. Good looking ships!
> 
> Stephen
> View attachment 693377
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693378
> 
> Also a stern view of BRASIL... the windows in the funnel. Again, good looks. Very clean lines.





Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Bryan,
> 
> To be 'correct' the QUEEN OF BERMUDA & MONARCH OF BERMUDA had three funnels. Nos 1 & 2 were working funnels, the 3rd was a dummy funnel and it was the Radio Room. Back to the OP's photo... the QUEEN OF BERMUDA (former BRASIL) was also 'three funnels'. The midship structure was a dunny funnel. It was just for an empty space. As built is was a 'solarium' for nude bathing! The aft 'pipes' are the two funnels. So... same at the original QOB.
> 
> Here is ARGENTINA... sister to Brasil. Note the miship 'funnel', You can see the observation bridge on the front of the funnel. Good looking ships!
> 
> Stephen
> View attachment 693377
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693378
> 
> Also a stern view of BRASIL... the windows in the funnel. Again, good looks. Very clean lines.


Stephen the third funnel of the Queen was a dummy but the radio room was aft of the bridge on the starboard side, I remember it well because I visited it on several occasions as an A/P


----------



## shiploversa

deleted post


----------



## Stephen J. Card

'Titanic' with a dummy? The first, second and third funnel uptakes for the boilers. The fourth was a vent for the engine room and also was the uptake from one of the galleys. So, it wasn't really a 'dummy'. The ships I mention the 1933 QOB was definitely a dummy. It was the radio room.


----------

